# Green apple startup?



## Greenas (Feb 28, 2014)

I had my 2006 iMac serviced for a faulty motherboard 3 months later I have this green apple problem the green apple comes up afterstartup and then nothing but a white screen anybody seen this?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I have never heard of anyone getting a green apple.

Have you tried resetting the SMC? 
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3964


----------

